# Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das



## tipit (1. Jan. 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
die frühlingshaften Temperaturen werden nicht nur von uns Menschen als sehr mild angenommen.
Bei uns im Teich schwimmen die Tiere seit heute Nachmittag alle im oberen Bereich recht munter herum.
Ist das bei Euch auch so? 
Das Teichwasser hat im oberen Bereich 10°C Temperatur.


----------



## Wild (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Ja, kann ich bestätigen! Bei mir ist es auch so!
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hi Tipit,

"für den Januar zu warm" kann man erst im Februar sagen wenn die Durchschnittswerte des ganzen Monat feststehen, und net schon am allererst Tag.
Der Januar hat seinen Namen zu recht bekommen. Sein Name stammt nicht grundlos von Janus, dem launischen zweigesichtigen römischen Gott ab., weils eben sehr wechselhafte Temperaturen in dem Monat geben kann

Meine Fische sind auch alle munter im Teich unterwegs gewesen als ich heute beim Regen Raketenreste rausgefscht hab

MfG Frank


----------



## Springmaus (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hallo,

 jup bei uns auch alle munter und fangen sogar an zu betteln 

Nur mein Liebling ist entweder weg oder der verschläft tief untem in Teich das schöne Wetter


----------



## tipit (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hallo@Knoblauchköte,
Du hast ja recht, es ist der erste Tag im Januar, aber Du weist ja wie es gemeint ist.
Es sollte eigentlich im Januar kalt sein, so ist es gemeint.

Hallo@Springmaus, ich habe mir Deine Alben angesehen. 
Schöne Fische hast Du im Teich.
Wer von den Fischen der Liebling, der noch nicht aufgetaucht ist? 


Grüße
tipit


----------



## pulsedrive (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hi, ja ist bei mir ganz genauso,die sind alle oben und schwimmen munter hin und her unf hoch und runter.
Temperatur an der tiefsten Stelle 6,9°C. Oberfläche 8°C.

Und ich hatte mir Teichbälle gekauft und alles abgedeckt,mit weiteren Abdeckungen.....
 Dafür kann ich prima am neuen Pumpen-,und __ Filtersystem fürs Frühjahr draußen basteln. Habe alle Infos zum bauen hier im Forum gefunden. Nur ans buddeln und betonieren,der Unterkonstruktion wag ich mich wg. Wetter nicht rann.

P.S.Es ist sehr hart nicht mal eine Priese Futter ihnen hin zu geben.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hi tipit,
guckst Du: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/236

Heute Nachmittag, so ca. 15.00 Uhr


----------



## tipit (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
ich habe Deinen Threat geschaut, die sind ja drollig, Deine Fischis, -ganz bunte Schumbis hast Du da.

Lg tipit


----------



## Springmaus (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

@ Tipit

 


Ich hoffe so sehr das er tief unten im Teich schläft


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hallo Doris  Der ist echt was Besonderres  So ein Süsser Fratz  Drück Dir beide Daumen das er noch da ist


----------



## dragsterrobby (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Ich drück dir auch die Daumen aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, das ich auch jedes Jahr denke da fehlt der Eine oder Andere und siehe da, bei einigen scheint es etwas zu dauern.
Also Kopf hoch wird schon.


----------



## pyro (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Bei mir hat es 13 Grad, ich könnte mal eben mit dem T-Shirt rausgehn. In der Winterjacke war es heute tagsüber definitiv zu warm und ich sehe auch schon das meine Sumpfdotterblumen austreiben.


----------



## Ulli (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Wir hatten auch 13°C heute, sogar die Sonne hat kurz raus geschaut und ich saß am Teich und hab den Fischen zugesehen. Die sind irgendwie gar nicht auf Winter eingestellt und drehen ihre Runden an der Oberfläche. Das Durchzählen geht bei mir ganz gut, alle 7 Fischlein da! 
Mal sehen, was noch kommt, der Winter ist ja noch lange nicht vorbei...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Aragorn (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Ja, die Fische sind schon wieder sehr munter...


----------



## Sandra1976 (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hallo, kann auch nur bestätigen, das alle unsere Fischis incl. Kois und __ Störe absolut fit sind.
Bei uns in der Vorderpfalz hat es zur Zeit 13 Grad und das treibt unsere Fische echt zur Futterlaune.
Verrückt das Wetter!!! Den Fischen gefällts, das ist dir Hauptsache!!


----------



## Garten_Neptun (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Der Januar hat seinen Namen zu recht bekommen. Sein Name stammt nicht grundlos von Janus, dem launischen zweigesichtigen römischen Gott ab., weils eben sehr wechselhafte Temperaturen in dem Monat geben kann



Ja, nur liegt Rom etwas weiter im Süden als Deutschland. Die Römer haben _ihre_ Wettererfahrungen mit dem Monatsnamen verknüpft, aber nicht die der Germanen. Jene nannten den Januar Hartung, weil sie ihn als den harten Monat des jungen Jahres empfanden.
(Das nur als Anmerkung am Rande. Nichts für ungut. )


----------



## Aragorn (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Bei uns soll es in den nächsten Tagen durch ein Tief kälter werden, wohl auch mit Frost in der Nacht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hi Garten_Neptun,

Rom war damals halt der Mittelpunkt der Welt und die römischen Monatsnamen wurden im Mittelalter bei der Umstellung auf den gregorianischen Kalender fast 1:1 übernommen. Deswegen stimmen heute die Monatsnamen September 7, Oktober 8, November 9, Dezember 10 auch net mehr (bei den Römern begann das Jahr mit dem März)


----------



## Tina12 (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Ich drück dir auch die Daumen....

Er ist wirklich süß... und hat auch eine wunderschöne Farbe find ich!


----------



## Aragorn (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

akt. Lufttem. 8 Grad, Wasser 5 Grad und die Fische sind nicht mehr ober. Hier soll es jetzt wohl kalt werden...


----------



## Tina12 (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Die Fische können sich freuen!


Ich denke nicht das es nochmal richtig kalt wird.... Wie ich das in den Wetternachrichten mitbekommen habe kommt der Frühling dieses Jahr etwas Früher (fast zwei Monate früher)....


----------



## Ulli (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Meine "Tagesschau-App" hat heute gemeldet, dass der Heuschnupfen dieses Jahr 6 Wochen :shock früher beginnt. Die ersten Haselpollen __ fliegen bereits.
Vielleicht wars das ja wirklich mit dem Winter? Ich kann es noch nicht glauben, habe extra 30 kg Streusalz gebunkert, das tut dem Schwaben doch weh !! 

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hi,

das mit den Haselpollen hab ich als Heuschnupfengeplagter bestätigen. 
Sind aber nur eine Woche früher dran als letztes Jahr. 2011 gings mit der Nieserei am Ende der 2. Januarwoche los. Da tauten die Schneemassen des Dezembers weg und der Winter ging hier in Marburg zu Ende. Die Pollen flogen und der erste __ Enzian blühte bei mir im Garten auf

Ein Winter braucht bis zum Frühling auch keiner mehr zu kommen

MfG Frank


----------



## pyro (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Wenn kein Winter mehr kommt hab ich mein Moorbeet umsonst winterfest gemacht, diverse Pflanzen ausgebaut usw.
Das wäre schade... bisschen Schnee wäre schon recht aber bitte bald - im März will ich keinen mehr.


----------



## Aragorn (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Ich haber gerade (ca.22Uhr) gesehen das bereits eine kleine Eisschicht auf dem Teich ist. Alle Fische haben sich nach unten verzogen, nur einer nicht. Er liegt ganz knapp unter der Oberfläche, in der Flachwasserzone. Ist das Verhalten normal? Ich habe ihn mal mit dem Finger da vertrieben. Werde es im Auge behalten. Ich habe 3 Eisfreihalter auf dem Teich, daher kann es also nicht kommen.


----------



## Aragorn (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

jetzt, 22.50Uhr ist der Fisch wieder direkt unter der Eisschicht in der Flachwasserzone???


----------



## canis (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Mach dir nicht zu viele Sorgen um deinen Fisch. Die Tiere wissen in den meisten Fällen schon, wie sie sich im Winter verhalten müssen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hi,

bei mir ist nun kein Fisch mehr oben zu sehen - stehen wieder am Boden rum. Am Samstag fror der Teich das 2.x zu und Sonntag- und Montagnacht gings auf -8 Grad runter(die heutige wird auch net wärmer werden) - am WE solls aber ja wieder was wärmer werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Springmaus (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hallo,

mein Teich hat seit gestern eine Eisschicht alle Fische untern

 nur 2 schwimmen noch ganz langsam unter dem Eis, würde schätzen

ca 30-40 cm unter dem Eis.  :beten Hoffe das sie Morgen auch ganz unten sind.


----------



## pyro (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Mein Teich hat durch die kalten Nächte eine ca. 4 - 5 cm dicke Eisschicht derzeit. Am Do + Fr soll es kurzzeitig über Null grad werden mit viel Regen. Der Regen geht aber am Sa in Schnee über, es wird kälter und glaubt man der Wettervorhersage dann gibts hier bei mir die ganze nächste Woche Dauerfrost.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Meine Güte ... wenn man das hier liest, frage ich mich wo ihr euer Domizil aufgeschlagen habt.
Das Kälteste was ich diesen Winter hatte, war eine Nacht mit -4°C. Ansonsten sind die letzten Nächte alle so um die 0 bis 4°C. 
Am Wochenende hatte der Pool eine hauchdünne Eisschicht ... aber die war am Nachmittag wieder weg und seitdem ist hier alles Eisfrei.

Und mein Wetterbericht sagt Temperaturen von 0 bis 10 °C voraus. Kein Schnee, nur Regen.

Der Teich hat 8,1°C und alles schwimmt munter und fidel.

Mandy


----------



## tipit (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hi ,

auch bei uns am Teich ist " Winternormalität" eingetreten.
Alle Fische stehen unten, haben ihren Kreislauf runtergefahren, eine dünne Eisschicht am Morgen, und mittags ist dann eisfrei.

Gut, das ich die vergangene Woche noch einmal leicht gefüttert habe!

Grüße
Tipit


----------



## Aragorn (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Mein Teich ist fast komplett zu gefroren, bis auf der Bereich der Eisfreihalter. Ich habe 2 einfache und einen kleinen mit ner Pumpe im Teich. Die Fische sind alle unten und kaum mehr bewegung im Teich...


----------



## pyro (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Moonlight, ich wohne im schönsten Bundesland Deutschlands. Sicher weisst Du jetzt wo, oder?

Also ich könnte auf meinem Teich mit Langlaufskiern bedenkenlos drübergehen, die Eisschicht misst derzeit an die 5-6 cm. Letzte Nacht war die Tiefsttemperatur -15 Grad.

Auf GMX war gestern die Meldung das es in Freiburg kälter war als in Moskau - mit -25,2 Grad in der Nacht.





PS: Hinweis zum Bundesland: 

BRD heisst ja auch Bayern und Rest Deutschland.   *duck und wegrenn*


----------



## Joerg (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Servus pyro,
das mit den Langlaufskiern würde ich mir noch mal überlegen. 
Auch in dem tollen Bundesland gab es in den normalen Lagen dieses Jahr kaum längere Frostperioden.

Eine Abdeckung kann aber meist nicht schaden. In höheren Lagen mag es mal kälter sein, aber -25,2° war es wohl nur letztes Jahr. 

Die nächsten Tage ist wohl auch kein Temperatursturz in Sicht.


----------



## frido (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Mein Teich ist auch seit drei Tagen komplett zu! (Sind aber noch keine Fischis drin) Nachttemperaturen bis -5 Grad und tagsüber um die 0 Grad. Letztes Jahr hatten wir hier Temperaturen bis zu -27 Grad, das scheint uns ja dieses Jahr nicht mehr bevor zu stehen...:beten


----------



## pyro (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*



Joerg schrieb:


> Servus pyro,
> das mit den Langlaufskiern würde ich mir noch mal überlegen.
> Auch in dem tollen Bundesland gab es in den normalen Lagen dieses Jahr kaum längere Frostperioden.
> 
> ...



Natürlich mach ich das nicht. Wollte damit nur ausdrücken das 5-6cm dickes Eis mein Leichtgewicht bei entsprechender Gewichtsverteilung durchaus tragen würde.

Nein, das mit den -25 Grad war vor 2 Tagen... war extra als Schlagzeile auf der GMX-Homepage !!!


----------



## Aragorn (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Heute mal ein bisschen Regen und schon ist das Eis (ca.1,5cm dick) verschwunden...


----------



## cpt.nemo (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Heute nacht hatte es unter -10 Grad. Da bin ich schon froh um mein Haus überm Teich.
8 Grad Wassertemperatur und quitschlebendige Fische, die immer Hunger haben.
Wenn mein Chagoi mich sieht kommt er sofort mit dem halben Kopf und offenem Maul aus dem Wasser geschossen. So nach dem Motto "hier rein mit dem Futter"
Ich füttere sie auch täglich in kleinen Mengen.  (Habe ich letzten Winter aiuch gemacht ohne Probleme)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

gestern Abend gabs ja wieder den angekündigten Temperaturanstieg mit Regen, und die knapp 140qm Wasseroberfläche sind wieder komplett eisfrei

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

-25grad? unglaublich. dagegen hab ich hier ja dauerherbst. mehr als -4grad war hier diesen winter nicht drin. schönstes bundesland? für die fische diesen winter wohl nicht  wobei ich nicht abstreite, bayern hat ne wunderschöne landschaft.  mandy


----------



## pyro (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Mandy ich hab noch keine Fische im Teich. Da müssen wir und die anderen User hier erst nochmal drüber reden im Frühling...

Heute ist es aber in Bayern nicht schön. Morgens gabs Blitzeis und ansonsten regnete es heute den ganzen Tag. Da waren wohl nicht mal die Schüler froh die heute frei bekamen aufgrund der Eisglätte am Morgen.
Mein Teich läuft nur noch über, ich habe nun ca. 2-3cm Wasser über dem Eis, dann mehrere cm Eisschicht.

Morgen und das ganze WE soll es weiterhin regnerisch bleiben, nur über 1500m soll es schneien. Die Eisschicht könnte dann bis Samstag weg sein.


----------



## Moonlight (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Tjaja, geht den Menschen wie den Leuten ... bei mir schifft es auch schon den ganzen Tag ... und das übertrieben gesehen schon seit Tagen.
Ich hab so die Schn.... voll von diesem Pisswetter 

Mandy


----------



## pyro (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Regen, starker Wind, Schnee... war heut alles dabei. Die Eisplatte im Teich ist noch recht massiv, das dauert noch mit dem tauen.


----------



## Aragorn (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> gestern Abend gabs ja wieder den angekündigten Temperaturanstieg mit Regen, und die knapp 140qm Wasseroberfläche sind wieder komplett eisfrei
> 
> MfG Frank



140 Quadratmeter? Haste mal Bilder???


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Hi Frank,

aktuelle gibts noch keine. Der Teich will auch erst wieder ein richtiger Teich werden da ich fast 4 Jahre an der Vergrößerung rumgemacht hab. Letzten April kam erst die neue Folie rein und die eingesetzten Pflanzen wollten wegen akutem Nährstoffmangel noch net so recht loslegen (nur die 4 Seerosen in ihren Lehmbetten zeigten ein sichtbares Wachstum. Ich hoffe dieses Jahr fangen die mal an zu wachsen, sind ja einge Blätter ect den Herbst/Winter über reingefallen die etwas Dünger liefern

so sah es aus nachdem 12t Waschkies auf der Folie untergebracht waren und der Wasserspiel noch 70cm unter der Oberkante lag

MfG Frank


----------



## pyro (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*

Bei uns startete der Tag heute mit Schnee, das ganze ging dann gegen Mittag  in Regen über bis es wieder Nacht wurde und aktuell regnet es immer noch.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Für den Januar zu warm, den Fischen gefällt das*



pyro schrieb:


> Bei uns startete der Tag heute mit Schnee, das ganze ging dann gegen Mittag  in Regen über bis es wieder Nacht wurde und aktuell regnet es immer noch.



Endlich haben wir mal leiches wetter,grins


----------

